# Best Live Foods



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

In your opinions, which live food is best for betta? Thinking about diseases, digesting, availability etc.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

mine likes mosquito larvae.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Bloodworms


RC


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I know bloodworms are best for sure but they're not available at my lfs, so I want the next best thing....thats why I didnt add bloodworms to the list..


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

it depends on what you want the live food to do. If your talking just to feed as a normal diet then I would think daphnia. If your talking to condition them or put size on them fast then it's black worms, but long term diet of Blackworms can cause the body to out grow the fins.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Best is mosquito larvea, but I do feed him on tubifex, never tried daphnia b4... let me...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Daphnia hands down. Different species for different size fish. Can be fed to fry up to adults. No problems with excess feedings as they will live in the tank and even reproduce. They help clean the water and are generally self sustaining (all I add is a pinch of yeast 2-3 times a week in my cultures)


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think daphnia is pretty good. of course bloodworm is good, but i prefer daphnia better. i think daphnia is pretty easy to reproduce(i don't really know about bloodworms, they maybe easy to culture, i don't know) and as Simpte said, they have difference size and fast to grow. it maybe a cheaper food than other live food in the long run.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Microworms, Vinega Eels, and Grindals are cheap to culture and probably easier also. I use all 3 with my daphnia.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh dear, I dun have condition to keep daphnia alive


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Oh dear, I dun have condition to keep daphnia alive


they love green water.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

green water?


----------

